# IRDA Dongle

## rabix

Good day all.

I am having a problem installing an IrDA (infra red) usb adapter (manufacturer: Bafo) in Gentoo. I would like to use it to interface with my Nokia 5140 using XGnokii. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what kernel modules to install and what to do to get it to work? Any help would be appreciated. There seems to be very little on the web to help.

Regards

----------

## fuzzyfelt

cat /proc/bus/usb/device to show more details like chipset

I've seen a few El Cheapo usb IRDA keys based on the STIR4200.

Build it as a mod and modprobe it.

----------

## rabix

Hi.

Thanks for the reply

the ouput for the usb device is as follows.

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  4 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=01 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=066f ProdID=4200 Rev= 0.08

S:  Manufacturer= Sigmatel Inc 

S:  Product= IrDA/USB Bridge

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=440mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

Where do i find that irda module in my kernel?

Thanks

----------

## fuzzyfelt

Sounds like the one I mentioned.

IRDA mods are under Device Driver->Network Devices->IRDA

----------

## kLy

Alsa have a sigmatel st4200 dongle here. What is the address to it though? I've installed irda-utils and not too sure what to put in /etc/conf.d/irda. What should I do?

doing "/init.d/irda" start then "/init.d/irda status" shows that the service is in fact not running. Can anyone help?

Thanks

----------

## rabix

Even once I have modprobed the module, no irda devices appear in /dev/. How do i get this available?

----------

## kLy

bump... anyone who's got irda wokring willing to shed some light? thanks

----------

## mallchin

I have a Mobile Action MA620 USB IrDA dongle (almost) working under Gentoo.

I only tried getting it running earlier today so it isn't fully-setup yet, but it is detected and I have a device under /udev (namely /dev/tts/USB2).

My dongle actually uses a serial interface, so I needed the following modules enabled: irtty_sir, sir_dev, irda_usb, irda, pl2303 & usbserial. The device is detected but I receive Kernel errors when I send Ir data to it, still needs some testing.

Hope this helps.

----------

## doonkel

rabix wrote:

I have Chronos irda-usb dongl on SigmaTel chipset (stir4200) and Nokia-6610i

How works for me.

1.Kernel conf 

# General setup

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

# Networking support

CONFIG_NET=y

# IrDA protocols

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

# IrDA options

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

# Infrared-port device drivers

# SIR device drivers

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set

# Dongle support

# Old SIR device drivers

# CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR is not set

# Old Serial dongle support

#

# FIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

# CONFIG_NSC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_ALI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_FIR is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# USB support

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

 CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

 CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

2.emerge irda-utils

  emerge minicom 

  emerge gnokii

3./etc/conf.d/irda

IRDA=yes

IRDADEV=irda

DISCOVERY=yes

4./etc/gnokiirc

 [global]

port = /dev/ircomm0

model = AT  #(for you phone model read /usr/share/doc/gnokii-0.6.4/FAQ.gz) 

connection = irda

5.#modprobe ircomm

  #modprobe ircomm-tty

6.#chmod 666 /dev/ir*

7.$lsmod

.

Module                  Size  Used by

ircomm_tty             34440  0

ircomm                 19076  1 ircomm_tty

stir4200               10884  0

irda                  182716  3 ircomm_tty,ircomm,stir4200

uhci_hcd               28944  0

usb_storage            28544  0

usbhid                 33536  0

ehci_hcd               29704  0

usbcore               104184  6 stir4200,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

8.echo 115200 > /proc/sys/net/irda/max_baud_rate

9. $minicom -s

   ->Serial Port Setup

      ->Serial Device ->/dev/ircomm0

      ->Bps Par Bits->19200   8N1 #(but i have 115200 -)

   ->Save Setup as dfl

   ->Exit from Minicom  

10.#irattach irda0 -s

11.#irdadump

18:45:06.495088 xid:cmd f90c2b21 > ffffffff S=6 s=* localhost hint=0400 [ Computer ] (25)

18:45:08.894756 xid:cmd f90c2b21 > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14)

18:45:08.994737 xid:cmd f90c2b21 > ffffffff S=6 s=1 (14)

18:45:09.094723 xid:cmd f90c2b21 > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14)

18:45:09.174517 xid:rsp f90c2b21 < 0000569c S=6 s=2 Nokia 6610i hint=b125 [ PnP Modem Fax Telephony IrCOMM IrOBEX ] (2 :Cool: 

18:45:09.194711 xid:cmd f90c2b21 > ffffffff S=6 s=3 (14)

18:45:09.294694 xid:cmd f90c2b21 > ffffffff S=6 s=4 (14)

18:45:09.394681 xid:cmd f90c2b21 > ffffffff S=6 s=5 (14)

10.#xgnokii

or gnokii --monitor

GNOKII Version 0.6.4

Entering monitor mode...

RFLevel: 20

Battery: 25

Power Source: battery

SIM: Used 0, Free 200

Phone: Used 37, Free 463

DC: Used 0, Free 20.......

#gnokii --identify

GNOKII Version 0.6.4

IMEI         : xxxxxxxxxxxx

Manufacturer : Nokia

Model        : Nokia 6610i

Revision     : V 4.10

11.

#rc-update show

.

.

coldplug | boot

hotplug  | boot

  irda   | boot

modules  | boot

.

12./etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 ircomm

 ircom-tty

Good luck!

----------

## misterLu

Hi!

I've followed the instruction above my post, but at the point of running "irattach" I met a problem.

When I run "irattach irda0 -s" I get the following error in my /var/log/everything/current:

```

Nov  1 12:32:52 [irattach] executing: '/sbin/modprobe irda0'

Nov  1 12:32:52 [irattach] executing: 'echo lu > /proc/sys/net/irda/devname'

Nov  1 12:32:52 [irattach] executing: 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/irda/discovery'

Nov  1 12:32:52 [irattach] Starting device irda0

Nov  1 12:32:52 [irattach] ioctl(SIOCGIFFLAGS): No such device

Nov  1 12:32:52 [irattach] Stopping device irda0

Nov  1 12:32:52 [irattach] ioctl(SIOCGIFFLAGS): No such device

Nov  1 12:32:52 [irattach] exiting ..._

```

My irda is buit-in port in HP Compaq nx5000. I've enabled irda in BIOS.

/etc/conf.d/irda

```

IRDA=yes

#IRDADEV=/dev/ttyS2

IRDADEV=irda0

#Set (optional) Dongle name here

#DONGLE=actisys+

DISCOVERY=yes

```

Is irda0 the propoer device  (i've also tried the /dev/ttyS2)?

How can I debug it?

----------

## $moke

That`s great!!! Worked for me (Siemens cx65)!!!

But I have a tiny question... maybe stupid, but how can I send/recieve files over irda?!?!?

----------

## kfiaciarka

But what could I use for use for nokia 6610i and FSBUS data cable? xgnokii hangs and wammu dont recognize phone:(

----------

## E001754

Hi,

I followed more or less what I could found on the web and my irda USB stick still doesn't work (it's a Sigmatel STIr4200).

I've loaded the following modules :

irda

stir4200

ircomm

ircomm_tty

When I'm doing the "irattach irda0 -s" command, there is no results : the /dev/irda0 doesn't exists, and the command doesn't issue any error.

When I'm running an "ifconfig", I can see that the irda0 is active, like eth0.

When I'm running /etc/init.d/irda start, I just got this sign [!!] instead of [ok], and, of course, the service is not launched (can see that the deamon is stopped when issuing /etc/init.d/irda status)

Sometimes, my Nokia phone is recognized with irdadump, but I can't connect to the phone. This tells me that my dongle can work, but the /dev node should be missing to be really workable.

So, i've got few  questions :

ircomm_tty isn't needed because the stir4200 is not to be used with a tty ???

How can I use irda0 that I can see in "ifconfig" ???

I'm a little confused to be honnest...

----------

## latch.r

 *$moke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But I have a tiny question... maybe stupid, but how can I send/recieve files over irda?!?!?

 

I got file transfer to work between my SonyEricsson K608i mobile phone and my Toshiba Portege 3440CT laptop using obexftp.  A few weeks ago when I first got my phone I had obexftp working with the phone's usb cable, but I just got it to work over infra-red.

----------

